# BET365 / BETFAIR / WH ACCOUNTS + Neteller or Skrill - Europe / UK (ESCROW ACCEPT)



## SvenBets (Sep 4, 2021)

Hello. I sell verfied accounts like BET365, Betfair, William Hill and rest for orders with e-wallets - Skrill and Neteller.
At this moment Bet365 from Italy, India with e-wallets, without from UK, Bulgaria and few rest country.
Befair from UK, Croatia and East EU countries with e-wallets, William Hill too. (Skrill and Neteller if still accept this).

Rest bookmakers can create in orders.

_I'm new, so I accept escrow or deal by Admin for example, so 1st you can see what you will buy._
*Write me on telegram: SvenBets ,betssven@gmail.com or PM.  *


----------



## SvenBets (Sep 23, 2021)

Accounts in stock.


----------



## SvenBets (Feb 7, 2022)

Hello. I sell verfied accounts like BET365, Betfair, William Hill and rest for orders with e-wallets - Skrill and Neteller.
At this moment Bet365 from Italy, India with e-wallets, without from UK, Bulgaria and few rest country.
Befair from UK, Croatia and East EU countries with e-wallets, William Hill too. (Skrill and Neteller if still accept this).

Rest bookmakers can create in orders.

_I'm new, so I accept escrow or deal by Admin for example, so 1st you can see what you will buy._
*Write me on telegram: svenbets ,betssven@gmail.com or PM.*


----------



## ken (Feb 9, 2022)

Are u an official service? Where do you operate? How can we know it's not a scam? Personnally I'm used to buying accounts because of country restrictions. I use this service acc-ex.com. Thought they have some usage fees, they offer all types of betting account's u being in a restricted country or not. I think it's better to stick to the devil I know as I have my personnal information secured.

So, for me you need to push hard and reassure your clients on your credibility.


----------



## SvenBets (Feb 9, 2022)

ken said:


> Are u an official service? Where do you operate? How can we know it's not a scam? Personnally I'm used to buying accounts because of country restrictions. I use this service acc-ex.com. Thought they have some usage fees, they offer all types of betting account's u being in a restricted country or not. I think it's better to stick to the devil I know as I have my personnal information secured.
> 
> So, for me you need to push hard and reassure your clients on your credibility.


Hi! Official data for this work not exist I think, for that I propose for 1st deal escrow, by page for this as paxful or by Admin or any trusted person from forum. Then, before pay, you are able to check what you will buy from me. On this service, you have control of your betting, deposit, withdrawing and fee because you received from me Bet account, wallet, mail, pins and all which you want. 
As you said, don't must send your own data to the "hell" for create more.

More and fast coummunite: *telegram: svenbets ,betssven@gmail.com or PM.*


----------



## SvenBets (May 29, 2022)

HI, still in offer Bet365 with Skrill/Neteller which working nice in a few countries. Also another bookies like Betfair too.


----------



## SvenBets (Nov 4, 2022)

Hello. I sell verfied accounts like BET365, Betfair, William Hill and rest for orders with e-wallets - Skrill and Neteller.
At this moment Bet365 from Italy, India with e-wallets, without from UK, Bulgaria and few rest country.
Befair from UK, Croatia and East EU countries with e-wallets, William Hill too. (Skrill and Neteller if still accept this).

Rest bookmakers can create in orders.

_I'm new, so I accept escrow or deal by Admin for example, so 1st you can see what you will buy._
*Write me on telegram: svenbets ,betssven@gmail.com or PM.*


----------



## Zampe85 (Dec 11, 2022)

You still selling betfair account?


----------



## Jan44 (Dec 11, 2022)

SvenBets said:


> Hello. I sell verfied accounts like BET365, Betfair, William Hill and rest for orders with e-wallets - Skrill and Neteller.
> At this moment Bet365 from Italy, India with e-wallets, without from UK, Bulgaria and few rest country.
> Befair from UK, Croatia and East EU countries with e-wallets, William Hill too. (Skrill and Neteller if still accept this).
> 
> ...


What happens when you use an account of these and the bookie ask for further verification, such as selfies, other documents and so ?


----------



## SvenBets (Dec 17, 2022)

Zampe85 said:


> You still selling betfair account?


Yes mate, you can contact me, I was a little off from a few days but now Im back. @SvenBets


Jan44 said:


> What happens when you use an account of these and the bookie ask for further verification, such as selfies, other documents and so ?


Good question, my account are not cheap but if you have problem I always help, if need selfi, I will give, something more documents I also will try for a something fee, but in last times I don't have problem with accounts.


----------

